# Group E61 no pressure release



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I am puzzled...I have Isomac TEA-2 machine and I don't understand what is happening. As the machine warms up, the pressure release gets worse and worse and when the machine reaches full temp, it barely releases any water. when I back flush when cold, it whooshes out.

I know the principal working of E61 and I wonder what could cause this.

I posted while back and the culprit seems to be a worn out cam. Could it be? If yes why does it not act the same cold/hot?

The parts expand with heat but to such extent? I'm getting ready to buy a rebuild kit for the head but I really want to be sure that it will fix it...

Any other tips to check beforehand? How can I be sure it's the cam?

Thanks


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Just fixed exactly the same issue on my vesuvius. I am suspecting you have not been greasing the cam as much as you should have, however the suspect is highly unlikely to be the cam being worn.

Much more likely is that the top cam follower (pin) is worn down, or in my case had pushed so far into the grommet that it now did not protrude far enough into the chamber for the cam to actually push. As heat expansion occurs, everything slowly gets a little further away from each other, basically. Mine would only pull anything

I suggest following DaveC's handy dandy guide to disassembling your e61 here : http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/e61-group-servicing - Bella Barista sell a generic e61 group servicing kit if you don't have any spare bits, but this doesn't include pins, still figuring out where I am going to get pins from when mine wear :| You will need some grease to regrease your cam, Molykote 111 or the like. I got mine online here : http://www.exactrubber.co.uk/O-ring-installation-and-removal/Molykote-111-silicone-grease-100g


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Strip the head down and examine all the components for signs of wear / damage. Also check the length of the valve pins / spindles as some generic ones can vary in length (new kit) .

This will give you the opportunity to make a list of all the components you need and you can still put it back together and make coffee while awaiting parts.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Heh. The problem here (and indeed with all coffee machine faults) is that you require another method of making coffee (and thinking about how to fix your coffee machine definitely requires caffeination). Mine involved aeropress and grumbling.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, really appreciate your input and insight.

I know that E61 group like the palm of my hand...I took it apart quite a few times in the last few years.

I deal with Bella Barista all the time and the reason I asked is because I am getting ready to buy another batch of green beans and the kit will nicely slip in...without extra postage

I already replaced the bushings/seals on cam and other parts like gaskets etc....50£ is not a cheap buy...but it fixes the problem it's great ?

Maybe I should grumble and drink Aeropress?? Nah, I like espresso too much...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

A whole E61 overhaul kit is available on EBay for £30...ref. 162120844953


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> A whole E61 overhaul kit is available on EBay for £30...ref. 162120844953


Thanks a lot for the link, I went to check it and looks very similar...but it doesn't fit my machine.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

All the various lever E61 groups are based on the Faema E61 group.

You could ask the seller if his kits are "Faema" ones.

If you use the kit to replace ALL the metal shafts etc, then they should all fit together neatly.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

OK, I found out the problem...

Like I said, the problem was weird, pressure release worked good when machine was cold...and the hotter it got, the pressure release got weaker...

So I took it apart again and I discovered that the 3 valves didn't have a washer under the tiny 3mm threaded "thingy" that gets pushed down with the cam...

When I changed the rubber seals a year or so ago, they were not there, ...so I didn't put them back in, so the little push things screwed a bit into the rubber...

This in turn started to show in time as the valves "set in" and heated up and the pressure release started to weaken until there was barely any water coming out.

So I installed the little flat washers and IT'S WORKING perfectly, also the action of the lever feels different, because of the extra length added.

Well I'm pretty happy ?...cheers and have nice weekend


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad you got it sorted out:good:


----------

